# Detailingworld™ Review – Labocosmetica Perfect Interiors #Derma, #Ductile & #Hydra



## Cookies

*Detailingworld™ Review - Labocosmetica Perfect Interiors #Derma, #Ductile & #Hydra*

*Introduction*
Hi all,
First, thanks to Labocosmetica and Clean & Shiny for sending out the Labocosmetica Perfect Interiors products for review. This little kit, produced for Clean & Shiny, contains three products; #DERMA Leather Cleaner, #HYDRA Hyper Dressing Sealant, and #DUCTILE All Purpose Cleaner. Have a look at the Labocosmetica website at https://www.labocosmetica.com/ 








Labocosmetica isn't a brand I know too much about, to be honest, I did a bit of reading through their website, and the Labocosmetica product range is produced by the parent company, Mafra. As I always do, I had a rummage around their website, and there is a huge selection of products, from shampoos to ceramic coatings, each with an appropriate Italian moniker. The company, Mara, was formed in 1965, and the founder had the vision to apply the principles of human cosmetics to car cleaning products; and 50 years later, from those principles, the Labocosmetica brand was born. Genuinely interesting stuff. Have a read yourselves. https://www.labocosmetica.com/who-we-are.html

*The Product*
Okay, as above, the individual products in the kit are:-
-	#DUCTILE - All Purpose Cleaner
-	#HYDRA - Hyper Dressing Sealant
-	#DERMA - Leather Cleaner










I actually really like the branding, and given the back=story, I can see the similarities with cosmetics brands, pretty cool actually.
#DUCTILE APC is, as expected a thin, clear liquid, and unsurprisingy, smells like any other APC I've used. Dilution instructions are included on the label. 
















#HYDRA Hyper Dressing Sealant is a thick, white liquid (not as thick as a creme though) which has a very pleasant berry scent (I think, but I'm genuinely not great at identifying scents). 








#DERMA Leather Cleaner is a runny, sprayable liquid, which has a fresh chemical-type smell, rather than anything particularly fruity. 

















The bottles say:-
*#DUCTILE All Purpose Cleaner*
_DIRECTIONS FOR USE. For exterior cleaning of the car we suggest the following DILUTIONS: engine, alloy wheels and wheel arches 1:3, door sill and prewashing 1:20-1:30 (depending on the dirt). For the interior cleaning we suggest the following DILUTIONS: fabric and moquette 1:10, plastics 1:20. Its formula does not leave any residue and is easy to rinse._
*#HYDRA Hyper Dressing Sealant*
_DIRECTIONS FOR USE. Unlike competing products in gel format, #HYDRA is a fluid which assures excellent spreadability and penetration in micrpores. Very easy to spread, extremely concentrated, and with high yield, #HYDRA is especially versatile as it may be used from pure to 1:5 dilution according to the level of protection one wishes to obtain. The second layer further enhances the effect of the first. To achieve greater brightness on the tyres, dispense #HYDRA on the tyre shoulder and let it dry._
*#DERMA Revitalising Leather Cleaner*
_DIRECTIONS FOR USE. Extraordinary cleaning. Remove dust and superficial dirt with a vacuum cleaner. Dispense the product directly on the surface. Pass a normal brush or brush with soft bristles until it creates a foam. Wipe a soft microfibre cloth to remove the product. 
Ordinary cleaning. Dilute the product 1:1 by spraying directly onto the surface and then passing a microfibre cloth. In order to protect treated surfaces, maintaining them waterproof and elastic reducing the risk of cracking, use the specific product #DERMA SEALANT._

*The Manufacturer says:*

*#DUCTILE All Purpose Cleaner*
From - https://www.labocosmetica.com/ductile-100ml-best-apc-all-purpose-cleaner-all-around-detailing.html
DESCRIPTION
Product suitable for cars that are particularly dirty or to be reconditioned. #DÙCTILE is a versatile and extremely concentrated detergent with strong cleaning action. It can be effectively used on all types of surface, both for interior and exterior parts of the car.
The product has been certified by Alcantara® for the removal of stubborn stains like those of drinks or organic residue that are hard to remove, without discolouring the fabric. Its innovative cationic surfactants leave the fabric soft and pleasant to the touch, which is unusual for an APC.
For a deep and delicate cleaning of plastic parts, we recommend to use a brush for creating an easy to work on foam and a new car-like finishing. Thanks to its "Odor Block" technology, it neutralizes unwanted and bad odors in the interior of your car, such as the smell of cigarettes, leaving a long-lasting clean and fresh scent.
Thanks to its balanced foam, it is also ideal for use with vacuum or steam cleaners. Due to the versatility of its formula, it can also be safely and effectively used on all kind of fabrics, even the most delicate ones, in order to eliminate stubborn stains like those of oil and grease.
For exterior cleaning of the car we suggest the following DILUTIONS: engine, alloy wheels and wheel arches 1:3, door sill and prewashing 1:20-1:30 (depending on the dirt). For the interior cleaning we suggest the following DILUTIONS: fabric and moquette 1:10, plastics 1:20. Its formula does not leave any residue and is easy to rinse.

*#HYDRA Hyper Dressing Sealant*
From https://www.labocosmetica.com/hydra-best-plastic-dressing-sealant-car-detailing.html
DESCRIPTION
#HYDRA is a multi-purpose hyper dressing for a vast range of applications, specific for external and internal plastic car parts. Easy to spread and apply and offering optimal coverage, #HYDRA ensures excellent resistance to washout, even chemical. Its fluoropolymer structure guaranteesa duration of about 3 months on the surfaces, protecting them from the UV rays, which damage rubber, plastic, vinyl, leather and acrylic materials, reviving the colour without greasing.
#HYDRA withstands stains, effectively protecting against water and dirt, assuring extremely high protection and excellent beading effect.
#HYDRA is water-based, does not contain any solvents or silicones and respects surfaces: even at the end of its duration cycle, it does not release residues and does not discolour plastic parts.
#HYDRA has been thoroughly researched, developed and tested in Mafra laboratories in cooperation with the most prestigious sports car makers worldwide for the launch of new models.

*#DERMA Revitalising Leather Cleaner*
From https://www.labocosmetica.com/derma-best-cleaner-leather-conditioner-interior-neutral.html
DESCRIPTION
#DÈRMA CLEANER is a concentrated product with a balanced formula, able to gently clean any type of leather upholstery. Cars' leather, if not treated regularly, tends to get the classic polished and worn look.
#DÈRMA CLEANER is the ideal product to maintain over time the original and natural finish of leather upholstery. It can be used both as a detergent, for extraordinary cleaning on very damaged leather coverings; and as a maintenance product.
Thanks to its special formula, enriched with emollient agents with micellar functions, it cleans without dehydrating leather surfaces, preventing premature aging and preserving the original leather finish. It leaves on treated surfaces a good clean fresh scent.

*The Method*

As this is an Interior Kit, and the interior of my wife's Mercedes needed a bit of a tidy, that's what I focused on.

The #DUCTILE APC was diluted to 1:20 for the interior plastics, and decanted into another spray bottle.



























This was sprayed, as per the directions, onto the plastics, and wiped over with a microfibre.



















It left a nice, freshly cleaned look to the dashboard. No residue remained, nor was there any shading or greasiness.



















Next up was the #HYDRA Hyper dressing sealant. This was diluted 1:1 and decanted into a separate bottle. I used a new microfibre pad to apply and spread the product.


















#HYDRA left a nice, subtly treated effect to the interior plastics. Great stuff.

The steering wheel and seat bolsters were thoroughly cleaned with #DERMA Revitalising Leather Cleaner.
This was sprayed directly onto a clean microfibre cloth, and worked into the leather steering wheel.

Before


















Dirt removed









And the finished article.








It has removed any oils that leave that shiny effect on the touch-points on the steering wheel.

Seat bolster before









And after 









Definitely removed some dirt, and restored a nice matte finish.

*Price*

This Labocosmetica Perfect Interiors products are available on the Clean & Shiny website at https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/labocosmetica?page=1

#Derma costs £13 for 500ml.
#Ductile costs £10 for 500ml and £52.50 for 4.5 litres.
#Hydra costs £17 for 500ml.

Delivery is free for UK Mainland only (sigh) for orders over £50. Standard delivery is £3.95 & next-day delivery is £6.95.
Northern Ireland delivery (up to 2kg) is £4.95, and over 2kg delivery is £14.95,

*Would I use it again?*

While these products didn't particularly stand-out for any particular reason, they're still effective, and do exactly what they say they do. On that basis, I would use them again.

*Conclusion*

As I've written in other reviews, the car cleaning market is fairly well saturated with a huge number of brands offering many different products for the various tasks we find ourselves, as detailing enthusiasts, presented with. 
I always start a review asking whether the product stands out from the crowd, but in reality, this is a difficult thing for any product to do, in the current very crowded marketplace. 
The Labocosmetica products didn't really stand out for me. The #Ductile APC worked perfectly well as an APC. #HYDRA dressing worked perfecty well as a dressing, and #Derma worked well as a leather cleaner. I'm more than happy to conclude that the Labocosmetica products reviewed here offer a great alternative to products from other brands, and are definitely worth trying. 
#Derma and #Hydra are both priced well, but I fear that #Ductile is a little expensive at £52.50 for 4.5 litres for an APC.

As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

